# Review: The Autogeek Cover-up Towel by Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Review: The Autogeek Cover-up Towel by Mike Phillips*

*The Autogeek Cover-up Towels*

The Autogeek Cover-up Towel is a soft washable and re-usable microfiber towel that is 25" x 68" so it's perfect for covering up areas of a car or other detailing project where you want to protect the surface from any type of sling or platter.

I use these all the time for various areas of a project that I don't want to get compound, polish or splatter dots on when machine buffing. They save you a TON of time from having to go back at the end of the project, (at the end of the day when you're tired), and use a toothbrush to try to remove all the little annoying splatter dots.

*Here's how you use them...*




























*I use a few pieces of tape to secure the towels in place...*



















*Ready for some fast and furious machine buffing....*










*Compound Splatter Dots*
Here's an example of what you're preventing from getting on the engine, blower or whatever it is you cover-up..._*See the compound splatter?*_










Lets get a little closer.... _now see what a mess you can make to unprotected areas?_. Can you imagine this type of spatter all over the blower or carburetors of this streetrod and what a pain it would be to spend hours removing it?










*Saves you time*
The Autogeek Cover-up Towels save you time by shielding areas from machine sling and splatter so at the end of the detailing job you don't have to come back with a toothbrush or utility towel and spend hours cleaning up.

*Projects a professional image*
The Autogeek Cover-up Towels create an impression of professionalism to your customers showing you're smart enough to protect areas of their car from splatter and that you both care and take your profession seriously. Kind of like a mechanic's Fender Cover that a professional mechanic places over the fender of a car when doing repair and maintenance work to protect the paint on the car from damage.

*Eco-friendly*
They are washable so you can use them over and over again.

The Autogeek Cover-up Towels are time savers and this helps you to maximize profits while projecting a professional image.

On Autogeek.com

*Autogeek Detailing Cover-Up Towel*

*All RUPES Tools, Pads & Products*

*SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light*

*How to use the RUPES BigFoot Paint Polishing System *

Blown 1936 Ford Pickup Street Rod - Sorry, currently out of stock...


----------

